# Apprentices with kids, check in



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

I was wondering how you fellow apprentices were able to juggle work, school and family life. My local requires 3 nights of schooling a week, and im just not sure it will work not being home with the kids, they are 8 and 10.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It'll only work, if you make it work. After you've been on a few job sites you'll notice the roofers use an industrial strength 24" wide Saran wrap for wrapping pallets of material, and they leave remnants on site all the time. This stuff works great for "keeping track" of offspring. Works well on the wife too, but you got to sneak up on her, or else you may end up wrapped. jk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @frog64!

Sometimes you need to make some small short term sacrifices for a long term career.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@frog64, I don't know if some perspective may help, but. 

Three nights a week is not that much to deprive the kids, still plenty of time on the other nights and weekends. I don't think they'll see you as an absentee father LOL. 

Time and togetherness are priceless, but there are things with a price that are important too - the money and benefits you make to provide better for your kids are also really important to the kids' well being. 

I think there's a lot of pressure on parents to be constantly present, be at every soccer game and little league practice etc. It may be a generational thing, me being older, but I think it's too much.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Unless he or she is a single parent, if that was what was said?


----------



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

No, not single a dad. Wife works too. The pay cut, no vacation or sick time. Its weighs heavy when you have a family. Just not sure what to do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frog64 said:


> No, not single a dad. Wife works too. The pay cut, no vacation or sick time. Its weighs heavy when you have a family. Just not sure what to do.


I have 6 kids been married five times and the job had zero bad effects on either part of that.

I made enough money to keep everyone including myself happy, well you know what I mean. I just have a thing for women....


----------



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

Where you going to school at the same time?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was a stay at home dad when my kids were that age. I ran a home based business and my wife worked full time and attended night classes. It wasn’t easy. I cooked, cleaned and was the taxi service for the kids. We ended up hiring a cleaning lady but that didn’t work because my wife cleaned the house ahead of the cleaning lady (?). She was also the type who washed the dishes before putting them in the dishwasher (??).

If you’re both working full time and one is taking night classes plus you have kids, it will test your marriage. If your wife isn’t 100% supportive, forget about it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frog64 said:


> Where you going to school at the same time?



YES!

Being the type that likes being over educated I went to night school for many years to collect a few degrees.



My wives felt I just liked being around with young coeds......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I was a stay at home dad when my kids were that age. I ran a home based business and my wife worked full time and attended night classes. It wasn’t easy. I cooked, cleaned and was the taxi service for the kids. We ended up hiring a cleaning lady but that didn’t work because my wife cleaned the house ahead of the cleaning lady (?). She was also the type who washed the dishes before putting them in the dishwasher (??).
> 
> If you’re both working full time and one is taking night classes plus you have kids, it will test your marriage. * If your wife isn’t 100% supportive*, forget about it.


There aren't many of those still available......sadly!


----------



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

I just dont think ill be able to survive 1st year union rate. Especially no paid holidays,and school 3 nights a week. Leaves no time for side work and family time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

frog64 said:


> I just dont think ill be able to survive 1st year union rate. Especially no paid holidays,and school 3 nights a week. Leaves no time for side work and family time.


What area? Most locals in the NE pay very well. First year rate is not great, but it goes up 10% every year. Journeyman rate along with benefits, pension, and annuity generally make up for the lesser money during apprenticeship.

Hell, in my area 1st year apprentices make more than the average non-union electrician.

Paid holidays? Do 7 days a year really matter that much?


----------



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

1st year is just under $16 an hour. When your weekly paycheck is $450, that holiday pay matters. I would be cutting my current paycheck in half. This is really stressing me out.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

A lot of depends on if you wifey is a bitch or not. If not it sure makes life easier.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

frog64 said:


> 1st year is just under $16 an hour. When your weekly paycheck is $450, that holiday pay matters.


 You don't get paid because you are off. You mentioned sidework earlier, do a sidejob on those 7 days a year. Holiday pay is a non-issue and should not be a deciding factor in such a big decision.



> I would be cutting my current paycheck in half. This is really stressing me out.


 For the first year. You get a very substantial pay increase every year. 

The better jobs always requiring bigger sacrifices.


----------



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hackwork , did you do your apprenticeship after kids? I sure wish i wouldve been hired 17 years ago when i 1st applied. You are right tho, better opportunities always require more sacrifices.


----------



## frog64 (Jul 2, 2019)

i guess im still weighing out my options,with my current employer. i have 6 weeks vacation plus sick time. Essentially work 10 months out of the year. do i give that up for a great career hmmmm


----------

